# center channl box



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I really hadn't ever given it much thought. BUT i did find this while creeping on sonics site for the new gearz. 

Pioneer TS-CX7 2-1/4" full range center channel speaker

I am curiouse though! has anyone thought of maybe doing one like this, with adjustable axis mounting, like a bearing mounting, maybe 3 inches tall, varying sizes from 1" drivers to 3 inch drivers, something that could be easily mounted, with an empty speaker socket, in the varying sizes like i spoke of, i think this could sell, and is a great concept. curious to anybody elses thoughts on this


----------



## Jpandes (Nov 12, 2010)

Bump. I am looking to add a center channel to my set-up.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Jpandes said:


> Bump. I am looking to add a center channel to my set-up.


:laugh:


----------



## QuilabegeSine (Sep 3, 2011)

This is useful post which I was awaiting for such information and I have gained more useful thought from this site. Thanks for sharing this kind of information.


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

I would love something like that. I need to add a center channel to an Acura CL without a standard center channel. If you mock something up for a 3-3.5 inch driver, I would be interested.


----------

